# Fort Worth Flyers Name Sidney Moncrief Head Coach



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

FORT WORTH, Texas, September 5, 2006 - Sidney Moncrief, a four-time All-NBA Team selection, has been named head coach of the Fort Worth Flyers of the NBA Development League. The eleven-year NBA veteran also was a five-time All-Star and the first recipient of the NBA Defensive Player of the Year award.

"I am grateful for the opportunity to be a part of the Flyers organization and the greater Fort Worth community," said Moncrief. "I look forward to continuing to build upon the high standards Coach Sam Vincent has established, and we will strive to give this area fun and exciting family basketball entertainment."

"Sidney will be a tremendous role model and coach for the Flyers, and he brings us instant respect due to his long list of accomplishments," said Southwest Basketball, LLC principal David Kahn. "During his NBA career he was noted for being the consummate professional, and I am certain his head coaching career will bring more of the same and that Fort Worth will quickly embrace him."

A native of Little Rock, Ark., Moncrief attended the University of Arkansas from 1975-1979 and earned a Bachelor of Science Degree in education while enjoying a stellar collegiate basketball career. He averaged 16.9 points and 8.3 rebounds and helped the Razorbacks win three Southwest Conference championships and advance to the 1978 Final Four. A two-time All-America selection, Moncrief holds a prominent place in the Arkansas record books, ranking first in career free throws and rebounds, second in career points, and third in career field goals.

After completing his college career, Moncrief was selected fifth overall by the Milwaukee Bucks in the 1979 NBA Draft. He went on to play 10 years with the Bucks before playing a final season with the Atlanta Hawks. In addition to winning the NBA Defensive Player of the Year award in 1983 and 1984, Moncrief was a five-time

All-NBA Defensive Team selection. Moncrief, once called "the most beloved athlete in the history of Arkansas", owns a similar spot in the hearts and minds of Bucks fans. His #4 was raised to the rafters on January 6, 1990, at the Bradley Center. Among the seven Bucks whose numbers hang in the rafters, Moncrief is the only one who played in the facility.

At the conclusion of his professional career, Moncrief forged a career as a successful entrepreneur, serving as president of Sidney Moncrief Pontiac-Buick-GMC in Sherwood, Ark. and Sidney Moncrief Hyundai in Pine Bluff, Ark. Moncrief began his coaching career in 1999 as the head men's basketball coach for the University of Arkansas at Little Rock before serving three seasons as an assistant coach for the Dallas Mavericks.

Moncrief also serves as president of Sidney Moncrief Back 2 Basics All-Star Basketball Academy, a basketball training and consultation company. He has four sons, Jon, Brett, Jeffrey and Jason.

The Fort Worth Flyers home opener is Friday, December 1 against the Bakersfield Jam at the Fort Worth Convention Center. The regular season tips off Saturday, November 25 against the Austin Toros in Austin, Texas. For more information, log on to fwflyers.com or call (817) 698-8333.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Rage, 14ers Unveil Group Plans and Mini-Packs*

Broomfield, Colo. - The Rocky Mountain Rage and Colorado 14ers are now offering group plans and mini-packs for their respective 2006-07 seasons at the brand new, state-of-the-art Broomfield Event Center. The Rage makes its Central Hockey League home debut on Nov. 10 against the Tulsa Oilers, while the 14ers play their inaugural home game in the NBA Development League on Dec. 1 when they welcome the Los Angeles D-Fenders to town.

Fans are invited to join friends, family, co-workers, fellowship groups, and youth organizations in groups of 20 or more for a night out of affordable, action-packed entertainment. Group prices start as low as $12 per person for the Rage and $7 per person for the 14ers, a savings of $3 off the walk-up prices for both teams. The teams also offer exclusive incentives for those individuals that organize a group outing.

Purchase a mini-pack and save the hassle of box office lines and service fees. The Rage's 32-game home schedule is broken into different mini-packs featuring a mix of the team's biggest games starting as low as $17, a savings of $3 off the walk-up price (exact dates and opponents attached):

Weekend Warriors (16 Games) $272 - Prime Friday and Saturday dates

Hockey Untamed (13 Games) $221 - Hard-fought action as the Rage battles its Northwest Division rivals

Un-Cage the Rage (10 Games) $170 - Two hand-picked games a month against the CHL's best, including the defending President Cup Champion Laredo Bucks

Rocky Mountain Rivalry (6 Games) $102 - The entire season series against the Colorado Eagles

Build Your Own Mini-pack - 5 Games ($85), 8 Games ($136), 12 Games ($204)

The 14ers' 24-game home schedule is also divided into mini-packs starting as low as $11, saving $3 off the walk-up price (exact dates and opponents attached):

14ers Foes (15 Games) $165 - Watch the 14ers show the rest of the D-League's Western Division what basketball at altitude is all about

Weekend Warriors (14 Games) $154 - Prime Friday and Saturday dates

Wolf Pack (10 Games) $110 - Catch two games a month as 14ers head coach and former Denver Nugget Joe Wolf leads his club to its peak performance

Build Your Own Mini-pack - 5 Games ($55), 8 Games ($88), 12 Games ($132)

For more information on groups, mini-packs, and full season seats, please call 303-460-8800.

About the Broomfield Event Center: Currently under construction on the south side of U.S. Highway 36 between 112th and 120th Streets, the $45 million Broomfield Event Center will be a state-of-the-art 180,000 square foot multi-purpose event center and will include 6,000 seats, including 25 suites, 900 club seats, a sit-down restaurant, two themed bars and a separate basketball practice facility. The Broomfield Event Center will host more than 130 events per year, including concerts, trade shows, rodeos and sporting events. It is the future home of the Central Hockey League's Rocky Mountain Rage Professional Hockey Club and the Colorado 14ers Professional Basketball Club from the NBA Development League (affiliate of the Denver Nuggets, New Jersey Nets, and Toronto Raptors). The new venue is scheduled to open in November.

About Arista: The Broomfield Event Center is a major anchor for the 215 acre multi-use development known as Arista. Other than the event center, the Arista development will include retail, office, and residential space.

www.BroomfieldEventCenter.com

ROCKY MOUNTAIN RAGE MINI-PACKS

Weekend Warriors (16 Games) - $272

Friday, November 10th vs Tulsa Oilers @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, November 17th vs Colorado Eagles @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, November 25th vs Colorado Eagles @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, December 2nd vs Wichita Thunder @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, December 15th vs Colorado Eagles @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, December 16th vs Colorado Eagles @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, December 29th vs Austin Ice Bats @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, January 5th vs Arizona Sundogs @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, January 12th vs New Mexico Scorpions @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, January 13th vs New Mexico Scorpions @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, January 27th vs Arizona Sundogs @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, February 10th vs Colorado Eagles @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, February 17th vs Oklahoma City Blazers @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, March 2nd vs Amarillo Gorillas @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, March 16th vs Wichita Thunder @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, March 17th vs Odessa Jackalopes @ 7:05 p.m.

Hockey Untamed (13 Games) - $221

Tuesday, November 14th vs Wichita Thunder @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, November 17th vs Colorado Eagles @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, November 25th vs Colorado Eagles @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, December 2nd vs Wichita Thunder @ 7:05 p.m.

Wednesday, December 6th vs Colorado Eagles 7:05 p.m.

Wednesday, December 13th vs Oklahoma City Blazers @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, December 15th vs Colorado Eagles @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, December 16th vs Colorado Eagles @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, February 10th vs Colorado Eagles @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, February 17th vs Oklahoma City Blazers @ 7:05 p.m.

Thursday, March 8th vs Wichita Thunder @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, March 16th vs Wichita Thunder @ 7:05 p.m.

Tuesday, March 20th vs Oklahoma City Blazers @ 7:05 p.m.

Un-Cage the Rage (10 Games) - $170

Friday, November 10th vs Tulsa Oilers @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, November 25th vs Colorado Eagles @ 7:05 p.m.

Wednesday, December 13th vs Oklahoma City Blazers @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, December 29th vs Austin Gorillas @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, January 5th vs Arizona Sundogs @ 7:05 p.m.

Tuesday, January 23rd vs Laredo Bucks @ 7:05 p.m.

Tuesday, February 6th vs Memphis RiverKings @ 7:05 p.m.

Tuesday, February 27th vs Lubbock Cotton Kings @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, March 16th vs Wichita Thunder @ 7:05 p.m.

Sunday, March 25th vs New Mexico Scorpions @ 3:05 p.m.

Rocky Mountain Rivalry (6 Games) - $102

Friday, November 17th vs Colorado Eagles @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, November 25th vs Colorado Eagles @ 7:05 p.m.

Wednesday, December 6th vs Colorado Eagles @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, December 15th vs Colorado Eagles @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, December 16th vs Colorado Eagles @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, February 10th vs Colorado Eagles @ 7:05 p.m.

Build Your Own Package

5 Games - $85

8 Games - $136

12 Games - $204

COLORADO 14ers MINI-PACKS

14ers Foes (15 Games) - $165

Friday, December 1st vs Los Angeles D-Fenders @ 7:05 p.m.

Sunday, December 3rd vs Idaho Stampede @ 6:05 p.m.

Wednesday, December 27th vs Anaheim Arsenal @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, January 6th vs Bakersfield Jam @ 7:05 p.m.

Sunday, January 7th vs Bakersfield Jam @ 6:05 p.m.

Friday, January 19th vs Anaheim Arsenal @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, January 20th vs Anaheim Arsenal @ 7:05 p.m.

Sunday, February 11th vs Idaho Stampede @ 6:05 p.m.

Friday, February 23rd vs Albuquerque T-Birds @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, February 24th vs Albuquerque T-Birds @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, March 9th vs Los Angeles [email protected] 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, March 10th vs Los Angeles D-Fenders @ 7:05 p.m.

Wednesday, March 21st vs Bakersfield Jam @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, April 6th vs Idaho Stampede @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, April 13th vs Albuquerque T-Birds @ 7:05 p.m.

Weekend Warriors (14 Games) - $154

Friday, December 1st vs Los Angeles D-Fenders @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, December 22nd vs Dakota Wizards @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, December 23rd vs Fort Worth Flyers @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, January 6th vs Bakersfield Jam @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, January 19th vs Anaheim Arsenal @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, January 20th vs Anaheim Arsenal @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, February 2nd vs Tulsa 66ers @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, February 3rd vs Arkansas RimRockers @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, February 23rd vs Albuquerque T-Birds @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, February 24th vs Albuquerque T-Birds @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, March 9th vs Los Angeles D-Fenders @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, March 10th vs @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, April 6th vs Idaho Stampede @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, April 13th vs Albuquerque T-Birds @ 7:05 p.m.

Wolf Pack (10 Games) - $110

Friday, December 1st vs Los Angeles D-Fenders @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, December 22nd vs Dakota Wizards @ 7:05 p.m.

Wednesday, January 3rd vs Tulsa 66ers @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, January 19th vs Anaheim Arsenal @ 7:05 p.m.

Saturday, February 3rd vs Arkansas RimRockers @ 7:05 p.m.

Sunday, February 11th vs Idaho Stampede @ 6:05 p.m.

Sunday, March 4th vs Sioux Falls Sky Force @ 6:05 p.m.

Wednesday, March 21st vs Bakersfield Jam @ 7:05 p.m.

Tuesday, April 3rd vs Fort Worth Flyers @ 7:05 p.m.

Friday, April 13th vs Albuquerque T-Birds @ 7:05 p.m.

Build Your Own Package

5 Games - $55

8 Games - $88

12 Games - $132


----------

